# Compressor Help!!!



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Guys, 

I have not been able to paint for a while now due to a compressor issue. Which keeps me from improving and is driving me crazy.

I have a Husky compressor
I know what the problem is: The copper tube coming from the head going 
into the tank has a seal around it that fits into a groove in the head and then the head bolts on sealing around this tube, well this seal totally blew out. I am really having a hard time locating this part, either the seal or tube and seal, not sure if they are seperate items or not. I have been to Home Depot where they sell these and no one there seemed to have any idea.

Does anyone know where I can get compressor parts for a compresor like this? I believe Campbell Hausfield makes them but their website did not get me anywhere.

I hope someone can help. Untill then I will have to try and MacGuyver a seal out of some rubber that I have. And of course the seal is flat on 1 side so rigging an o-ring wont work! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Try a plumbing shop for faucet repair parts, they might have what your looking for. Might want to give auto parts stores a try also, most will have all sorts of o-rings and many sell compressors and can order parts.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You might be able to locate the parts from a compressor repair outfit. There are businesses that serve the compressor repair needs of auto body repair shops, etc. 

Check the yellow pages perhaps.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

What's your model number? I wouldn't use generic parts without understanding what type of pressure is in the tube.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Reel Man said:


> What's your model number? .


D29626 is the model #, I could not find it on the husky site. Lots of model #s on the site but nt that one.

It is a 25 gallon 5 hp. 150psi


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I finally located the part I needed. $1.48! If anyone has a Husky compressor and needs parts, check the manufacture date on your tank. Campbell Hausfield makes Husky's now but mine was a little older and made by Devilbiss. The DeWalt service centers carry parts for Devilbiss compressors. www.dewaltservicenet.com youcan find the service center closest to you.


----------

